# My belt broke



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drywall screws will fix anything!!:thumbup:

When your 30 miles from the nearest clothing store You gotta make due!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

All been done that :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Dude! Bazooka Joe is gonna freak about that Chinese belt.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Dude! Bazooka Joe is gonna freak about that Chinese belt.


The guitar is Korean !! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> ...


Still going strong !! 

My Wife said ''why don't you go buy a new belt?''


I said ''why'' ??


----------

